# germinating hybrids



## labtester (Jun 15, 2014)

OK folks, I am very new to growing.  I tried years ago and could get a nice plat going (like 20 years ago).  Well I am back at it and have tried 1) in water 2) in paper towel 3) in soil 4) in Seed started pods and 5) in seed starter soil (miracle grow soil) - I have having NO luck at all .  I tried with seed I ordered from Dutchseed over the pond.  These are suppose to be White Widow (if that matters). Can someone tell me if the high hybridized strains are more difficult to grow or do I need to sue a root hormone or something to get these to work ?  OR is it possible that got radiated in the shipping and are somehow defective.  I am at a total loss what to do next.  Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## kaotik (Jun 15, 2014)

you aint gonna find much that isn't hybridized nowadays..
they should be fine though. there's nothing different in germinating them.
  sometimes seeds will have a tougher shell, and you could scuff it up a bit (sandpaper in a box, or google scuffing seeds for other techniques)

did they crack at all, or what? 
how long did you leave them in paper towel or water before giving up on em?
did you try all of them or still have a couple left?

i don't know dutch seed, but google shows many different 'dutch seeds' websites, which specifically was it?
if you're sure you've done nothing wrong, might want to contact them and (politely) tell them your situation.. ask of any known issues.. hopefully they'll make it up to you (honestly a longshot though)


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2014)

I really like Mandala's germination guide... you can find it here;

www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## labtester (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey fellas thanks for the quick reply.  I have 3 out of  20 left.... i left them in for about a week and the ones in peat pods were like 2 weeks or more.  No crackinv of shellmor sprouts at all!  I was disappointed to say the least.  After waiting like a month for them to arrrive from europe.  I did contact them and fel, on deaf ears.  I really have no recourse in that respect.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2014)

I use the paper towel method for germing my seeds, but I do certain things to help ensure they germ. I use a container that is dark when closed. I set my seeds on paper towel and fold over then wet them with exactly 80f water(just enough to make the towel sopping wet but not floating), then put in freezer bag to prevent loss of water and cover in dark container. I place this container above my stove, in the cabinet so that it is kept fairly warm. I wait 3 days before disturbing them to check for germ. 95% of the time they have at least cracked and the tap root is beginning to emerge. 

At this point I try to drain most of the water off and rewet them with 80f water again and leave for a couple more days to let them continue to emerge. When I open them again, I have my cups of soil wet and ready to receive the seedlings. You have to be very careful when transferring so to not damage the roots. At this point you don't want to over water them so you just keep them moist.

Iff you want to try another seed bank, I use this one and have had very solid luck and results. I usually get my seeds delivered within 2weeks (sometimes within 10days): www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com


----------



## labtester (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is a pic of the seeds after having been in soil/pods for about 2 weeks.  Can you tell from the LOOK of the seeds any issues ?  thanks! And thanks for the tips on how you germinate as well as the alternate source. 

View attachment DSC_6119a.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Jun 16, 2014)

might be too late, but if they're not soft and squishy and still hard; grab an emery file and lightly file it along where it would usually crack open
no harm now.

i have had times where the bean wouldn't pop, but scuffing it up allowed it to.


----------



## labtester (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok i will try that.  Do you think tissue or soil, maybe try both?  Thanks !


----------



## labtester (Jun 30, 2014)

Well its been about 2 weeks and no luck so far :confused2: - I think I just got scammed on the seeds.  Or maybe that are xray to death in the transport?  Who knows.  Looks like another total waste of $.  I gotta find a local resource and try that.  Of course if I HAD a local resource I'd have tried that to begin with! If anyone her has a clue for me please feel free to PM me and set me straight. :yay:  Oh and 3 of the ones that went in over the last 2 weeks were new and I did sand them as suggested.  placed in soil with some water and covered outside to keep out light (been like 80+ degree F the last couple weeks which should be the sweet spot from all my reading).


----------



## kaotik (Jul 1, 2014)

damn man, sorry to hear.

are you looking specifically for white widow?

for quality places to shop;  many here use attitude (www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk)
 hempdepot and nirvana are pretty respected also.
i like breedbay/dankbidz (http://www.cannabisseedauction.com)
 their selection is (very) limited, they don't have large stock like the popular vendors, but great service and always came through for me *i highly recommend dynasty's seeds if you try them


----------



## labtester (Jul 10, 2014)

kaotik - thanks for the suggestion. I will be happy to try a USA based seed provider if someone know one please PM me. I will not order outside the country again. 1) takes too long and 2) too disappointing :huh: 
Oh and NO I am not stuck on White Widow. Any seed type that GROWS would be nice to start. I hear the Indica heavy are good. Like Grape god ? But seriously I will try most anything to get started.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2014)

I am sorry to say that you will not find any local seedbanks here in the States just now because of the legalities of selling MJ. You might be able to ffind local seed sellers within the legal states but they won't be selling online in the open. Getting bad seeds is not uncommon, even seeds from very reputable breeders can turn out to be bad as that is a fact of nature and odds. When someone breeds plants and produces seeds by the thousands, there will be a certain percentage of seeds produced that don't become viable. That is even a factor in human breeding. Statistics are there but not shown commonly how many miscarriages occur in the US alone.

I have lost a couple hundred dollars on seeds that ffailed, but more often I have solid results. Its not the strain or variety that causes the problem, its just the logistics of nature that sometimes get all of us. I would say that all of us have experienced about 1-5% failure of seeds (on average). I order religiously from the Single Seed Center and get my seeds within 2 weeks every time, in stealthy packaging. I highly recommend them


----------



## labtester (Jul 13, 2014)

Hushpupy thanks for that perspective!  You make a valid point. :icon_smile:


----------

